# Please Help about drug test



## BCBuD604 (Sep 8, 2006)

I know you guys get alot of these, i read them through but each situation is different. To the experts, please try to answer my post. Thank you guys.

(Situation)

I was clean off bud for 4 months, but then for 2 straight weeks i smoked bud everyday. I will have a drug test prolly 1 or 1.5 weeks from now, and i been clean for 1 week now. So total of 2-2.5 weeks of bud free. For this bud free time, i will be drinking ALOT of water... ALOT of super cranberry juice from my mom health store, and ill be going to the gym running 20min a day.

(Personnal info)
180 pounds
5'10
Lean/muscular, 8-10% body fat.

(Question)
How succesful will my drug test be.

THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY AND HELP!


----------



## BCBuD604 (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess ill be also trying the surgel thingy.. ill drink jello as what was posted sticky in this forum


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 8, 2006)

i personally think you will be fine. no more weed till after ur test tho. running really helps release those toxins out of the body so i wouldnt be worried if i was in ur shoes


----------



## Grannie420 (Sep 8, 2006)

My Son was in the same situation as you. Out of desparation he used the sure gel method and his test was clean. He also drank lots of water and cranberrie juice along with extra exercise for the past 10 days. Who knows what would of happened without sure gel, but I would give it a try you have nothing to lose but but the cost of sure gel. You could also buy a home urine test at most major drugs stores for less than 15 bucks.It wont give you THC levels, but will tell you if you are clean or not.


----------



## Smoof One (Sep 10, 2006)

check your PM's bro


----------



## drugtesting (Sep 13, 2006)

you can buy the 32 oz strip at www.passyourdrugtest2.com I think it is $35
works every time


----------



## rayj8880 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, I was clean two weeks then smoked 3 bowls.  I had to take a urine test 7 days later.  I layed around trying to slow my metabolism so my body didn't burn fat and release the THC into my bladder as fast.  I also used Vale's original formula and followed the directions and passed.  I am 5'10" 190 - not much body fat.  

A few years back I smoked 2 days before a urine test for a different job and used Vale's 1 hour formula and passed - twice.  I've read somewhere that it doesn't work but I've used it 3 times and passed 3 times.  

Good luck, Broseph!


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 14, 2006)

thats awesome i hope it works out for me, thanks for the info


----------



## Max8max9 (Oct 22, 2006)

QUOTE: _For this bud free time, i will be drinking ALOT of water... ALOT of super cranberry juice from my mom health store, and ill be going to the gym running 20min a day._


What does cranberry juice do, and are dried cranberries even better?


----------



## skunk (Oct 23, 2006)

you might wanna read 1st 5 or 6 pages before you set your mind up. on things like diluting your piss, and what cranberryjuice does and dont do . but i would definatly do the excercising.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 24, 2006)

you sound like you will be fine, just keep running. If you want advice go to this link:

http://www.passyourdrugtest.com/

At the top is a link that says live help. They can tell you the do's and don'ts, and such. Very helpful, even if you don't buy any of their cleaners.


----------



## leelow (Oct 24, 2006)

this was in nineteen ninetys, but i was taught by a ncaa athelete who was tested regualarly to take niacin 2 to 3 times the recomended dosage. niacin cleans burns up your fat  storage cells.  you get this real cool flushed feeling he also recomendend a couple gallons of water, well i did it and passed my test with flying colors,  niacin is a commom vitamin/mineral sold at all drug stores ect.


----------



## skunk (Oct 26, 2006)

i was at the pharmacy few days ago reading about that but wasnt sure .


----------

